# Macchine lavorazione frutta e verdura



## bramik

come si dice in francese: 

Macchine lavorazione frutta e verdura

e in generale:

lavorazione frutta e verdura 

Grazie


----------



## matoupaschat

Senza essere sicuro: "machines/appareils pour la production et le conditionnement de fruits et légumes".
Ciao


----------



## bramik

Thank you @matoupaschat
"conditionnement" penso sia ok per confezionamento (una delle fasi di lavorazione delle frutta)
"production" non mi convince molto (mi sembra più legato alla produzione agricola - quindi al contadino piuttosto che alla lavorazione industriale)

lavorazione in inglese è processing
lavorazione in spagnolo è processamiento
lavorazione in francese è ???

Mi piace "légumes" che in francese è verdure/ortaggi anche se somiglia a "legumi" (un falso amico insomma).


----------



## matoupaschat

_Lavorazione = travail_, su questo non ci piove, però non mi sembra adeguato nel contesto di frutta e verdura, per cui avevo suggerito _production et conditionnement.

_Edit: mi sono appena reso conto che su google si poteva leggere "travail des fruits et légumes", dunque va bene...


----------



## bramik

Grazie @matoupaschat, sei molto gentile.

Sai che travail mi suona un po' legato al lavoro (mestiere, posto di lavoro etc)

Cosa ne pensi di "traitement" ?
Tipo 
Ligne/Machine de traitement des fruits et l_égumes

Ho visto che è usato anche per i pesticidi (trattamenti contro insetti, funghi etc)



_


----------



## matoupaschat

Mi piace _"Ligne de traitement"_, anche se c'è il rischio che _traitement_ venga capito come trattamento sanitario (pesticidi ecc.)


----------

